# Who's Going to Hartford for SIMA????



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Who's definitely going? Recommendations as to where to stay? Friday is the end of early registration and was thinking of signing up.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

ttt.........Anybody?????


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

Our crew will be there. I hope to be off my crutches by then


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

BIG....................Me and the boys got our tix !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Best place to stay without breaking the bank is the nearby
Motel 6 for $52 a nite with FREE parking. Mariott is $138
plus parking and that is SIMA member deal price too !!!!!!!!!! 
We are gonna cab it to and from the Marriott. 
Parking is like $15 a day or more !
Gonna be from Wed. to Sun..................

Be ready to party and meet up !!!!!!!!!!!!.............geo


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Time is growing short. Who's gonna attend ?

For anyone interested there is one heck of a snow related
equipment show that is running for 2 days (Thurs. & Fri.) during
the Symposium for anyone to attend.

You do NOT have to be a SIMA member to check out the trade show!

Details: http://www.sima.org


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Does anyone know where it's going to be held next year? I'd like to attend but would like to attend one closer to home. Missed out a couple years ago as they had it here in Minneapolis...oh well.

Buck


----------



## Kona (Feb 8, 2006)

be careful of motel 6. cheap to sleep but in an interesting part of town. not a place you want to walk to after having a couple of cold ones. might i suggest east hartford. holiday inn or the days inn next door. there's also the holiday inn express dowtown hartford. right in the center of a lot of action. easy walk to convention center. just some suggestions. see you there


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

KONA...............Yea , The locals already told me the lowdown
but no matter where we stay gonna have to cab it anyhoo.........

Have rooms at the Marriott for the weekend tho.............

Thanks for the heads up..........geo


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

HEY ALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

11 Days to go till the SIMA Symposium in Hartford !
Whos going and where are you staying?????????.........geo


----------



## Theo Epstein (Nov 5, 2005)

*Up North*

I believe next year's symposium is going to be held in Milwaukee and will include an optional tour of the Western manufacturing facility.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Theo Epstein said:


> I believe next year's symposium is going to be held in Milwaukee and will include an optional tour of the Western manufacturing facility.


Cool, thanks! Do you have to be an actual member of SIMA to attend or can you use the show as a way to check them out?

Welcome aboard Theo...thought you were back with the Sox?

Buck


----------



## Adair350 (Apr 2, 2006)

Going to go on Thursday for the show. Would like to find out more about the organization Because I'm very interested in joining, is it worth it?

Just going to drive down then home since its only 45min! away

Well hope to see some of you there.....:waving:


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

HEY ALL........................Have a safe trip and see ya there !
geo....................


----------

